# Declaración de ingresos



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola!

I've spoke to a few people about this and no-one has a clear answer for me. In the end I'll probably go to the tax office and ask, but I have to admit I've got a serious issue of avoidance when it comes to dealing with any kind of beaurocracy in Valencia - I don't know if it's as bad everywhere else in Spain.

What I've worked out so far is that you declare your tax every year around about now, and you do it for the previous year up till the end of December.

If you earn over 20k or have more than one job, you must do it.

However you only do it if you've worked in the country longer than 6 months during that year. I started work some time in September, which means I've worked 4 months at best in 2010.

So the big question... do I need to la declaración de la renta for 2010 or not?

_Also hello to everyone, yes I'm still alive, yes it's all still good (more or less) and I'm planning on staying in Spain for the foreseeable. The Spanish is more or less conversational, the only time I struggle now is when Spanish people speak full speed between themselves. I also have a long term plan to learn Portugués and spend a couple of years in Brasil, I think I've done the hard work already by learning Spanish - but that's a conversation for another day _


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

RagsToRich said:


> Hola!
> 
> I've spoke to a few people about this and no-one has a clear answer for me. In the end I'll probably go to the tax office and ask, but I have to admit I've got a serious issue of avoidance when it comes to dealing with any kind of beaurocracy in Valencia - I don't know if it's as bad everywhere else in Spain.
> 
> ...


You got it right in the first sentence. Go to the tax office, with your payslips and ask.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You got it right in the first sentence. Go to the tax office, with your payslips and ask.


Yes you do have to declare it - even if your earnings in 2010 were below the threshold (€5000 or thereabouts).

Get the bureaucracy over with asap because there will be a mad rush at the end of June when people try to avoid the late declaration fine!


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

It's how long you've been here not just how long you've worked whilst here. I arrived in Aug. Did not have to do IRPF for that year. Full tax year later and I did one just to get in the system. Good job I did as avoided all manner of issues once my house was built some 2 years later for payment of various Tasas in various offices.

The 22K limit is for people on PAYE type employment with one employer. If you're earnings are not subject to "retencion", the limits are far less. Foreign earnings for example, I believe are as little as 1600 (or is that for more than one employer and and foreig earnings 1000?). In any case, just give the agencia tributaria a call. Any one will do and they're quite happy to help on the phone in my experience... general questions such as this one do not need specific identification such as tax number etc.

Good luck.


----------



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

*.*

Cheers, perfect.


----------

